# Show us your torts!!ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€



## Peyton (Jun 20, 2013)

Lets see everyone's beautiful torts 


Calcuta+sage=[HEAVY BLACK HEART]


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 20, 2013)

Spunky passing through to say Hello to all. 







Sent from my M865 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jun 20, 2013)

this is Echo my Leopard Hatchling, and my new python I got this morning, just to toss in some variation


----------



## Tortx2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here are my two yet to be named tortoises.



I'm new but would love to see everyone else's pictures


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 20, 2013)

We have a whole forum of photos... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forum-17.html 

This thread will probably be moved there by a Moderator


----------



## BodaTort1 (Jun 20, 2013)

All my babies.... 90% are rescues and have medical issues, and I LOVE every one of them!!


----------



## Peyton (Jun 20, 2013)

Really cute torts/turtles and snakes everyone


Calcuta+sage=[HEAVY BLACK HEART]


----------



## StuMac (Jun 22, 2013)

Peaches having a snuggle with her "roommate"! [TURTLE]


[TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## ScottishFish (Jun 22, 2013)

Wizzle


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 22, 2013)

These are my little guys.

Mike


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 22, 2013)

My Russian group





My Leopard





My Southern Painted





My Albino RES


----------



## BorisTort (Jun 26, 2013)

StuMac said:


> Peaches having a snuggle with her "roommate"! [TURTLE]
> 
> 
> [TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][THUMBS UP SIGN]



Beautiful shell!!!!!


----------



## yumyum1803 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7105 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ICUSleeping (Jun 27, 2013)

Zeus


----------



## Gilber (Jun 27, 2013)

Pancho y Chencha de Aguascalientes, MÃ©xico, son una pareja de 50 aÃ±os de edad, saludos





Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## NickWag (Jun 27, 2013)

Omaha


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 27, 2013)

Gilber said:


> Pancho y Chencha de Aguascalientes, MÃ©xico, son una pareja de 50 aÃ±os de edad, saludos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app



Are you saying that Pancho and Chencha are 50 years old? Nice-looking Texas tortoises!!


----------



## jojay327 (Jun 28, 2013)

My little man


----------



## TommyZ (Jun 28, 2013)

My pride and joy


----------



## kristin_roman (Jun 28, 2013)

My little baby! [FACE THROWING A KISS]


----------



## daveon (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## wugui the russian (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Artemis the Tortoise (Jun 28, 2013)

Artemis[FACE THROWING A KISS]


Artemis' Mommy[HERB][TULIP][TURTLE][TULIP][HERB]


----------



## Gilber (Jun 29, 2013)

Hola Yvonne, el macho (Pancho) ha estado en mi familia desde antes de los 70s, ha sido mi mejor amigo y hemos compartido la vida juntos, mi abuelo me lo regalo, la hembra (chencha) llego despuÃ©s a mi familia, he leÃ­do que en cautiverio no llegan a vivir 30 aÃ±os pero estas han sobrepasado un poco la expectativa, diariamente se cuidan con mucho amor.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Gilber/Yvonne I hope you don't mind I translated Gilber's post---

Hi Yvonne, the male (Pancho) has been in my family since before the 70s, has been my best friend and we shared life together, my grandfather gave it to me, the female (chencha) came after my family, I read in captivity do not get to live 30 years but these have surpassed some expectations, daily lovingly cared.


----------



## rocky1998 (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's sandy havin a bite to eat!


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 30, 2013)

Becky and River.


----------



## Gilber (Jun 30, 2013)

Gracias BodaTort1 mi inglÃ©s escrito es malisisisimo gracias otra vez


----------



## crocsmom (Jun 30, 2013)

Crocs yard, and his outdoor tote (house).


----------



## StuMac (Jul 1, 2013)

Peaches looking moody. 


and again. Cracking close-up. [TURTLE]


[TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## StuMac (Jul 1, 2013)

enjoying some kale.


----------



## StuMac (Oct 20, 2013)

A couple of new ones of Peaches. One of the other members on her, apologies as I can't remember who, said she rubs oil into her torts shell. So I gave her a nice warm soak and did the same. Now she is all shiny, but still a moody diva!! 


.


----------

